# Anyone try the Doing/Welcoming 15 Minute Orgasm thing?



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

In the 4 Hour Body, there is a chapter where the author learns of a technique where just repeated light touches to the clit for 15 minutes with no expectatinos for anything further can lead to heightened ograsms for women. There is more info out there, but just wondering if anyone has actually heard or tried this?


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

No expectations for anything further can lead to heightened everything for a man or woman. By no expectations, I'd mean both people do not expect anything but just enjoy touch, oral, and intimacy. Take away expectations, it's more relaxing than any massage you've ever received. And if you can give that same feeling, good for you.

That book sounds accurate. Sorry, I have no further info other than my own opinion on what you've shared. If you are expecting heightened orgasms, and that is your reason for touching her for 15 minutes, then you already broke the rule, expectations. Touch your wife for 15 minutes and don't worry about the orgasm part, and you figured out what that book was really trying to say.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

4 hour body touches on the ways this one guy tried to improve himself/experiment on a number of subjects....food, health, sex. By no means for everyone, but some good takeaways.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I read the Amazon description, and the first comprehensive and detailed review by a physician and athlete (N. Watson), who debunks the entire book very convincingly. As for the sex section, all he says is "The sex improvement section seems out of place in this book, and is not terribly original to boot."


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Sounds like Orgasmic Mediation from the book _Slow Sex: The Art and Craft of the Female Orgasm_ by Nicole Daedon. Never tried it, the only thing my wife wanted to do with the book was shove it up my ass.


So, she read the book and that was one of the suggestions? Did it work for you, or just her? Honestly, I'd be worried about paper cuts.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Sounds like Orgasmic Mediation from the book _Slow Sex: The Art and Craft of the Female Orgasm_ by Nicole Daedon. Never tried it, the only thing my wife wanted to do with the book was shove it up my ass.
> 
> See also Orgasmic Meditation - Step By Step Instructions - YouTube


Yeah, I think that who is the author of the 4 hour body was referencing and interviewing for that part of the book. I believe she also has a TED talk on the same subject, but I have not seen it.


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

WOW. I have never heard of this method before. I watched the link. Yikes, in the best possible way ever. I think I could learn to like that.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I think it is called Yoni tapping. sounds a little creepy to me, they have a room full of women and men partners, the men wearing rubber gloves, and then tapping away at the side of the clitoris. 

I think the idea is to stimulate the sexual parts of the female body just shy of an orgasm. another term is "edging". I do that sometimes, when I am in no hurry, just rub between the legs and rub the nipples, but stop short of a full orgasm..switch to something else if she is getting to near an orgasm. One difference I do is to always make sure she orgasms at the end by picking up the pace until she does.


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

Murphy........ wise choice. If someone were to get me that close all the time and didn't let me finish I may go in sane. That would be cruel and unusual punishment in my book. 

Delaying orgasm doesn't sound like fun t me, but then again never tried it, O's are to enjoyable to pass on if there is an opportunity. I have heard great things about the power of the O if you do delay, but for me personally, mine fade and do not return. Then the evening ends in frustration.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

CASE_Sensitive said:


> In the 4 Hour Body, there is a chapter where the author learns of a technique where just repeated light touches to the clit for 15 minutes with no expectatinos for anything further can lead to heightened ograsms for women. There is more info out there, but just wondering if anyone has actually heard or tried this?


Just watched the you tube video last night and hoping to try it this week...minus clothes and gloves of course, that part was weird:scratchhead:


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Big Mama said:


> Delaying orgasm doesn't sound like fun t me, but then again never tried it, O's are to enjoyable to pass on if there is an opportunity. I have heard great things about the power of the O if you do delay,
> 
> 
> > I am hardly an expert on it, but have heard that delaying the orgasm does make it much more intense. And usually the person bragging about it is a guy....i.e. one that can not have multiple orgasms closely spaced like a woman can.
> ...


----------

